# Its a wee bit dead in here innit



## djbombscare (Aug 24, 2005)

Shall we liven it up with a sing song ?




OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 24, 2005)

I could start a thread about Paignton, seeing as I'm going there week after next.


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 24, 2005)

....ooooo say can you see...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 24, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Shall we liven it up with a sing song ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mcdonalds, mcdonalds, kentucky fried chicken and a pizzahut! *gets coat*


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 24, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I could start a thread about Paignton, seeing as I'm going there week after next.



With the exception of Wednesday Night Bike night its not the nicest place on the planet. so I hope your not expecting too much

Still there some nice countryside around there. And the Spinning Wheel aint to bad for a beer or two

Anyway 


THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE




Wheels on the busssss


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 24, 2005)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> ....ooooo say can you see...




Is that the new one by Blue ?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

everywhere goes quiet in August doesn't it? what with holidays, the student exodus, and the absence of politicians.

It's called the silly season, and this thread is doing it proud.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

"Oh, blow the man down, bullies, blow the man down, 
Way ay - blow the man down, 
O Blow the man down in Liverpool town. 
Give me some time to blow the man down."


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 24, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Is that the new one by Blue ?


 possibly, though its more widely known as the start of the US national anthem


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

Whoa! How do i shrink patrick?!


----------



## Hollis (Aug 24, 2005)

I kind of feel the whole of urban is abit dead at the  moment.  Nobody's telling anybody else to fuck off.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't sing cos I got a sore throat innit.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I kind of feel the whole of urban is abit dead at the  moment.  Nobody's telling anybody else to fuck off.



Fuck Off Hollis! 

Fucking Fuck the Fuck Off!

Fucking Fucker!

Fuck Fuck Fuckity Fuck Off!

Fucking Fuck!

Feel any Fucking better now Hollis you Fucking Fuck!

Aye?!


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 24, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Fuck Off Hollis!
> 
> Fucking Fuck the Fuck Off!
> 
> ...


you told the fucker good!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I can't sing cos I got a sore throat innit.



oh yeah...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 24, 2005)

Chance would be a fine thing!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> you told the fucker good!



Did you just call me a fucker?

Did you spill my virtual pint too!?

Well..........

Did you?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Chance would be a fine thing!



((((((izzy)))))

Huggles 

*pop*

Thats just coz I like the sound of *pop*

That reminds me!

next time we see you ...you just have to ask bombscare to do this thing that he does with his lips..sounds like little water droplets...cute...love it...ask him ask him!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I kind of feel the whole of urban is abit dead at the  moment.  Nobody's telling anybody else to fuck off.



We could always invade Wales or something, or maybe Scotland, or even NewYork/US, or the World thread, and start a huge territorial board war to keep the whole of Urban occupied.

Any takers?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 24, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Did you just call me a fucker?
> 
> Did you spill my virtual pint too!?
> 
> ...


no, you silly fuck, i was calling hollis a fucker innit?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 24, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> We could always invade Wales or something, or maybe Scotland, or even NewYork/US, or the World thread, and start a huge territorial board war to keep the whole of Urban occupied.
> 
> Any takers?


i'll put up a thread as to whether the animal liberation front is just a conspiracy theory...


----------



## easy g (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> no, you silly fuck, i was calling hollis a fucker innit?



Did you just tell me to eat my own shit!?

I think you just did!?

I know how to read between the lines you know,

Even the invisible ones which only I can see.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

>



And who is this bloke!?

What the fuck does he want!?

What the fuck is he up to!?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> "Oh, blow the man down, bullies, blow the man down,
> Way ay - blow the man down,
> O Blow the man down in Liverpool town.
> Give me some time to blow the man down."




This picture bears repeating.


----------



## easy g (Aug 24, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> This picture bears repeating.



talking of repeating


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 24, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I kind of feel the whole of urban is abit dead at the  moment.  Nobody's telling anybody else to fuck off.


 did you miss the guinea pig threads - there was some good stuff on the one about whether a guinea pig is more important that a human


----------



## Hollis (Aug 24, 2005)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> did you miss the guinea pig threads - there was some good stuff on the one about whether a guinea pig is more important that a human



I didn't really read it.. I'm fairly indifferent between the two, tbh.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i'll put up a thread as to whether the animal liberation front is just a conspiracy theory...



Careful, someone might desecrate your grandmothers grave. They do that kind of thing you know. Not my idea of direct action.

That reminds me, for sane and non-vampiric direct action events have a look at DAAW, if you didn't already get the invite.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/directactionagainstwar/

(I'm sure that pop at the ALF at least just earnt one of my relatives a smashed gravestone, if not a full removal of their remains to an undisclosed place.)


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

My tummy is making lots of gurgling sounds?


----------



## Isambard (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> you just have to ask bombscare to do this thing that he does with his lips










Have T-Shirt etc!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> My tummy is making lots of gurgling sounds?



Tell it to fuck off!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Have T-Shirt etc!



lol...hey are we all still up for the vibe visit..I think I've managed to persuade KRS to come as well. We are threatening to leave bombscare in the middle of the podium and stand back and watch lol! 

Hopefully I'll have my porno shoes by then also


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Tell it to fuck off!



I will not!

I'll ask it nicely to stop


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I will not!
> 
> I'll ask it nicely to stop



It won't work I tell you.

Stomachs need to be told, they are after all more like a symbiotic creature with a life of their own than an integral part of the body.

Either put it in it's place or feed it something to shut the bloody thing up.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I will not!
> 
> I'll ask it nicely to stop



Get some sprouts from this bloke and feed it to your stomach creature.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Isambard (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> We are threatening to leave bombscare in the middle of the podium and stand back and watch lol!



He'd luv it, the slaaaaaag!     
I'm always up for going to Vibes!


----------



## easy g (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It won't work I tell you.
> 
> Stomachs need to be told, they are after all more like a symbiotic creature with a life of their own than an integral part of the body.
> 
> Either put it in it's place or feed it something to shut the bloody thing up.



But it wants Spanish tapas and I haven't any?

I've offered it choc ices, flakes, after eights but it wants...calamaris fritos, Boquerones and Tortilla de Patatas   

Oh and a pint of sangria wouldn't go amiss...


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> But it wants Spanish tapas and I haven't any?
> 
> I've offered it choc ices, flakes, after eights but it wants...calamaris fritos, Boquerones and Tortilla de Patatas
> 
> Oh and a pint of sangria wouldn't go amiss...



Stomachs look like aliens!

Stomachs are aliens!

They are biding their time in order to take over the planet.

There are now 6 billion or more of them, lurking, waiting, for the mother stomach ship to arrive.

Feed them nothing!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Feed them nothing!



But the pain


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> But the pain



It will pass once the stomach has died, and you will live on, freed of it's torment .

Revived, renewed, and out of it's perpetual slavery.

I would do it myself, but I can't resist it's cravings.

I am it's slavvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..............


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Got any pizza?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 24, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Careful, someone might desecrate your grandmothers grave. They do that kind of thing you know. Not my idea of direct action.
> 
> That reminds me, for sane and non-vampiric direct action events have a look at DAAW, if you didn't already get the invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 24, 2005)

Chica, send your nisbehaving stomach to consequence corner!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Chica, send your nisbehaving stomach to consequence corner!



I don't think it'll work with this stomache...will of iron...cast iron   

Hmmmm maybe we could reach a compromise...I haven't any pizza though...so...hmmmm...aha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have olives!

olives that i brought back from spain!

mmmmmm olives...


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I don't think it'll work with this stomache...will of iron...cast iron
> 
> Hmmmm maybe we could reach a compromise...I haven't any pizza though...so...hmmmm...aha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



When I was 12 I had a septic throat for two weeks, and the last thing I ate before it came on was an olive pizza. 

I couldn't swallow properly for weeks, and had a septic olive puss taste stuck in my throat for all that time.

I couldn't stand olives for years after that, but now I love them, except occassionally when I get flashbacks.

(hmmmm... I am in a weird and mawkish mood today, but I blame DJ bombscare for staring this thread. It must be his fault.)

PS: Cyberfairy, I was touching wood, and was trying to cross my fingers while typing the ALF tactical revelations.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> (hmmmm... I am in a weird and mawkish mood today, but I blame DJ bombscare for staring this thread. It must be his fault.)



It's always his fault...bless   

Thing is no one with half a brain would dare tell him that, unless they had a death wish   

Except me of course coz I'm special ner ner ner ner ner


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> It's always his fault...bless
> 
> Thing is no one with half a brain would dare tell him that, unless they had a death wish
> 
> Except me of course coz I'm special ner ner ner ner ner



Whoops! now I'm going to have the ALF *and* DJBombscare haunting the graveyards of my dead relatives.   

What a strange day this is turning out to be.


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 24, 2005)

Tis quiet cos im not at work BORED and posting !


who set fizzer off on spong bob ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 24, 2005)

oh dear god help me.


Fiz / bomb kids here thurs friday u about ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

Nope.

Soz lushous on the fly formerly known as darkgod.

I will be mostly doing killer whale impressions on the back of the R1 at the bike show in devon.

Have a wikkide time with your gorgeous girls!


Ohhh I could eat them they are so cute


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 25, 2005)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> did you miss the guinea pig threads - there was some good stuff on the one about whether a guinea pig is more important that a human



They fucking well are, in my house.

I saw PETA on the news yesterday, they had a poster with a guinea pig on it and it said "I am not a guinea pig" - I wanted to get one, cross off the "not" and hang it above my piggy house.


----------

